# Is new Megs G220 the UK PC



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/thread/47091.aspx

I wasn't sure if the 220 bit is the voltage?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Not sure.

Having used and tested one, it was 240v so likely not? 

I can't wait for it to come out, I think it has the edge over the UDM personally, if it comes out before the UDM, it will be where my money is spent!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/thread/47091.aspx
> 
> I wasn't sure if the 220 bit is the voltage?


The 220 is how many £££'s Megs are going to mug you for it:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Gaz what do you prefer about it compared to the pc 7424? Lookin at the pic i think that handle would be a hinderance, although it may be removable?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep apparently it is (220V and 240V are close enough for workig tolerences).

Wonder if it will be £75-£80 if it's only $149.99


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> The 220 is how many £££'s Megs are going to mug you for it:thumb:


Lol, more than likely!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Intersting chart showing OPM speeds.

Notice the difference between the PC and the UDM, the UDM is slightly faster and hence why it seems to have more cut than a PC when working on speed 5.:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe it will be out around Christmas time, I dont know how much it will be. I have been pressing for a price for a few months. 

Megs machine or UDM? Having used both now I would go with the megs one for a few reasons....

1) Its got a rubberised feeling to it which I like its almost like a non slip. 
2) I like the handle that goes over the top (like the makita) its quite comfy. 
3) The box it comes in made out of tough plastic is great as it when you take the handle off and backing plate off it all fits in perfect  It also has a place for the allen key, spanner and 2 bolts to hold the handle on. 
4) The cable is also a very good length and you dont get an extension lead halfway up your back. 
5) The vibration off of the Megs machine is significantly lower than the UDM I used (even the second and third one I used) I dont think there will be so many cases of white finger in a few years time with this one! 

Hope that helps. 

Johnny


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

matt said:


> Gaz what do you prefer about it compared to the pc 7424? Lookin at the pic i think that handle would be a hinderance, although it may be removable?


I prefered the Megs purely because of its comfort, it didn't have a huge advantage over performance and the defects that it removes. The handle was soft, the vibration didn't ache your arm and was very minimal, the position of everything was just right. A much nicer machine to use if you were using for 6 hours solid.



L200 Steve said:


> The 220 is how many £££'s Megs are going to mug you for it:thumb:


I was told that it was going to be made as cheap as/cheaper than importing a PC 7424 from the states, so hopefully UDM kind of money. I doubt it will be that much.

:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I believe it will be out around Christmas time, I dont know how much it will be. I have been pressing for a price for a few months.
> 
> Megs machine or UDM? Having used both now I would go with the megs one for a few reasons....
> 
> ...


Summed it up much better than me mate.

As Johnny states, it is a lot nicer than the UDM, PC and Rotary. I will certainly be buying one, and just hope they havn't changed to much since I used it!! :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I believe it will be out around Christmas time, I dont know how much it will be. I have been pressing for a price for a few months.
> 
> Megs machine or UDM? Having used both now I would go with the megs one for a few reasons....
> 
> ...


Cool bit of infoJohn, thanks:thumb:

Expect an email in the morning mate:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Cool bit of infoJohn, thanks:thumb:
> 
> Expect an email in the morning mate:wave:


No Problem....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I#ll have to pick one up from the Megs meet in a couple of weeks.

Gav best tell them to get some in, DW will test them up for them good and proper!!!

Also that Megs 21 version 2 might be worth a try!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I#ll have to pick one up from the Megs meet in a couple of weeks.


Ssshhh


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that pic big enough! LOL


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Just noticed it was rather big! LOL 

Makes my bum look even bigger.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The new#21 looks interesting, as does the new QD.

If it is anything like the Ultimate QD, but supplied in bulk then I am sure that it will be a best seller.

The two new compounds look intersting as well.

Any idea of when these will be hitting the UK?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Judging by the history of my last 5 years of trading Steve, the UK will announce the new products it will be bringing over in December and then have them in stock end of Jan/Feb time. 

Right now the I know the guys at Megs are out at Sema 

Johnny


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Judging by the history of my last 5 years of trading Steve, the UK will announce the new products it will be bringing over in December and then have them in stock end of Jan/Feb time.
> 
> Right now the I know the guys at Megs are out at Sema
> 
> Johnny


Just iin time for the 2008 detailing season to commence:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I heard last night from a VERY GOOD source in the US that "The 240v version UDM is still months away. We have delayed placing the order till later in 2008" and that "Megiaur’s will be coming out with 240v version but it is delayed until later in 2008 as well."


----------



## djmyorks (Feb 22, 2007)

why is there such a hold up with getting these out:wall: at the end of the day its an orbital sander with duel speeds


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> The new#21 looks interesting, as does the new QD.
> 
> If it is anything like the Ultimate QD, but supplied in bulk then I am sure that it will be a best seller.
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can spy at the Detailing Seminar on the 24th November.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's a pics taken fresh today from the Sema show, although this one was labelled a G110.










I spoke to the UK guys there and they are still hoping for some stocks before Xmas in the UK, but don't hold your breath.

Looks a lovely piece of kit, a little bit larger and heavier than my PC, feels nice to hold and the top handle is great. Comes with a hard plastic carry case, only snag is you need to remove the handle to make it fit.

Price wise it will be just under £150 (probably £149.99 LOL) and comes with a one year warranty.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Here's a pics taken fresh today from the Sema show, although this one was labelled a G110.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news fingers crossed lets hope they get it out before xmas..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

is it just me or does it look a bit plasticy and cheap?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> is it just me or does it look a bit plasticy and cheap?


I can assure you it feels a lot better quality that my current porter cable... It certainly doesnt have a "plasticky" feeling to it...

Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Getting interesting this, as the handle looks a good addition

and £149.99 isn't to bad really MMMmmmmm


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> is it just me or does it look a bit plasticy and cheap?


Must be you or my pictures, the plastic has that nice expensive rubbery feel to it.

Here's some more pics of the actual UK version.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

This one piece of kit could make a huge difference to the UK detail scene. I can see Megs UK really pushing this, Halfords and proper adverts etc. This has got to tempt a lot more people than the imported PC ever did. Plus it should come with full warranty etc.

I think DW Chief might need to start planning his next server upgrade sooner than he thought, to cope with an influx of Megs 220 owners


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Halfords


Majority of people that work for Meguiars are completely mad, but they still have some sense


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

So this is going to be released in 240V version, which will mean i don't have to use a transformer?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

edthedrummer said:


> So this is going to be released in 240V version, which will mean i don't have to use a transformer?


Yes mate.

I'd keep your pennies in the Pot until a 240v UDM or Megs polisher comes out.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Majority of people that work for Meguiars are completely mad, but they still have some sense


Trust me, Megs haven't spent what they've just spent getting this made for the UK market without a plan to market this like they do NXT etc. Megs will have a plan drawn out already to move many hundreds if not thousands of this piece of kit.

Dave K is going to be busy with his training days:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Trust me, Megs haven't spent what they've just spent getting this made for the UK market without a plan to market this like they do NXT etc. Megs will have a plan drawn out already to move many hundreds if not thousands of this piece of kit.
> 
> Dave K is going to be busy with his training days:thumb:


Megs have spent 18 months testing this new product, first batch for the UK will only be 500 pieces apparently.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

It honestly wouldn't suprise me, Meguiars are one of few detailing companies that a lot of 'normal' non detailing people know about, which is why i'm more than happy to recommend their products to people new to detailing, and, it is also good to people that are just having one off services, that they see me using Meguiars and advertising them, and they are using the products they buy from Halfords.

Most people who are keen on cars will have heard of/use/know something about Meguiars. Whereas for example, Chemical Guys (completely off the top of my head, no offence lads), are slightly less known. 

Damn, I can really rabble on sometimes.

:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

JohnnyO - Lets get the waiting list running for the megs polisher. In the usual stylee? but with me at the top of the tree......

1. mattjonescardiff


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> I think DW Chief might need to start planning his next server upgrade sooner than he thought, to cope with an influx of Megs 220 owners


Dont worry Steve, I have it on Good Authority that the new server could cope with over 1500 members online at the SAME TIME 

:thumb:

Johnny


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

According to the new Megs Mag it will be available by Xmas!!!! :thumb: (Well they say hope for it to be available)


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> I'd keep your pennies in the Pot until a 240v UDM or Megs polisher comes out.


I think i will be doing so. I've had enough headaches since the midlands meet working out costs and ways to wire a PC/udm without touching warranty.

Is there a more accurate date for when this and the 240v UDM will be available? A month rather than the normal "early 08" would be more helpful.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Does anybody know what backing plate and pads would be compatible with this the G220?
For instance, will all of the existing stuff for the PC (or Rotary?) from Megs, Sonus, LC, Wave etc be compatible?

Steve O.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i just hope one or the other is out before march 3rd. getting one for my birthday and would prefer the megs one tbh if vibration is less.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> I think i will be doing so. I've had enough headaches since the midlands meet working out costs and ways to wire a PC/udm without touching warranty.
> 
> Is there a more accurate date for when this and the 240v UDM will be available? A month rather than the normal "early 08" would be more helpful.


There is a way to get a 110v UDM and keep the warranty valid - use an american extension lead! One end of the lead will be a straight fit onto the plug on the UDM. The other end of the extension lead you fit the 110v site plug from screwfix etc and this connects to the transformer. VOILA. 110v UDM with full waranty and an extra long cable.

I may have a spare american extension lead if you are interested.

I was told from a good source at Autopia that the 240v UDM "is still months away", didn't get an exact date though!


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Is what gets me is the G110 is $149.95 = about £80 ish, so why the huge hike in price to rape everyone?

Surely changing a few electrical components over to take 240V doesn't warrant that kind of hike.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

mr v6 said:


> Is what gets me is the G110 is $149.95 = about £80 ish, so why the huge hike in price to rape everyone?
> 
> Surely changing a few electrical components over to take 240V doesn't warrant that kind of hike.


Shipping? 
Import Duty?
VAT?

Just 3 things I can think of at this time of night which would be additional costs to get it over the pond and affect the UK price.

Dont hate Megs hate Customs and Excise 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveOC said:


> Does anybody know what backing plate and pads would be compatible with this the G220?
> For instance, will all of the existing stuff for the PC (or Rotary?) from Megs, Sonus, LC, Wave etc be compatible?
> 
> Steve O.


Steve,

It will actually come with a backing plate so you wont need to buy one. This will accept all 6" Pads that Megs make as well as many other brands.

Johnny


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I got a copy of the Autumn 07 Megs newsletter through this morning; according to it, they hope to have the 240V version available in the UK "by Christmas"

No mention of which Christmas though!


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

Off to the states in January, might be worth me picking one of these up over there rather than here due to the :-

"Shipping? 
Import Duty?
VAT? "


----------



## Kev.H (Feb 4, 2007)

i want one :buffer:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Has anyone any word on this Megs 240v unit? How did it go down at SEMA?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, I know the price and when its coming out. My lips are sealed


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Yes, I know the price and when its coming out. My lips are sealed


Thats a helpful post :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got a PC with convertor and a few pads and polishes for £130... should I have waited for this?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Yes, I know the price and when its coming out. My lips are sealed


At least it this makes it seem promising it WILL be coming out :buffer:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay. Some clues.

It is before christmas.

Its less than £200.


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

should hope so considering its $135 in the US... now with my math i reckon that makes it £67.50 over here in Blightly (LOL - i know a bit of a joke...)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Double your £67.50, add a bit more, your nearly there


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

wont bother getting one of them then at that price... lol.

i was gonna wait, but may as well just get tried and tested PC.


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

Had email from megs

£149.99 and before xmas (sorry to spoil the fun Gaz  )


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got sick to death of waiting for the udm/megs. bought a rotary instead and practicing. by the time this comes out i (hopefully) should be at least competent 
with it.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

VXT Tim said:


> Had email from megs
> 
> £149.99 and before xmas (sorry to spoil the fun Gaz  )


What do you get with it, as a package I mean?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

2-4 Weeks till release.

£149.99

Comes with hard case, backing plate, wrench etc. No pads or anything like that, although they are hoping to do packages which include pads and polishes etc.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Cheers gaz.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

mr v6 said:


> What do you get with it, as a package I mean?


Full information here 

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=234


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz, Just so you know, I asked a mod to delete the last few posts on this forum as they dont really bring any value to this thread


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice one - pre-ordered one this evening :thumb: 

Looking forward to the updates and eventually getting my hands on this! :buffer:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm too expensive me thinks when it only costs $149.

Why is it companies think they can still get away with $1 = £1?
That might have been the case when £1 was $1.3, but not now it is at £1 = $2.10 ish.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Hmm too expensive me thinks when it only costs $149.
> 
> Why is it companies think they can still get away with $1 = £1?
> That might have been the case when £1 was $1.3, but not now it is at £1 = $2.10 ish.


Import Duty?
VAT?
Shipping?

Just 3 things off the top of my head!

Its not a case of getting a USA machine and then bringing it across and expecting $2.10 to the £1

It may be alright for Autopia when they are shipping one polisher to one person but Meguiars will bring in big containers that I dont think they could sneak past HM Customs and Excise 

I dont think you should be blaming Megs for the final price...

I think you should blame the Goverment.... Oh and the couriers...

Oh and finally, at the end of the day, the guys at Megs do need to make some money to put food on the table and a roof over there heads so they can come into work the next day refreshed and ready to send out more products to us eager detailers :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Still overpriced IMO - duty and VAT and distribution do not double the price of the machine. They are just creating a price point that they know they can sell at. They know that pitching between a 110v version + the transformer cost will guarantee sales. 

Most people don't expect to cut a plug off for example, and they expect a warranty. Good marketing - yes. Good value - probably. Fair value - I'll let everyone make their mind up on that.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

i'd agree - still overpriced

whats the US trade price when buying in bulk?

its funny how US prices in dollars always equate to pounds Sterling?

i import a lot of stuff from the US and even paying undiscounted retail prices and VAT/duty its still far cheaper

also how do certain companies like Autopia 'guarantee' customs friendly?

i've just ordered some performance Edelbrock shocks from USA - £204 delivered (and £45 of that was delivery charge by express courier in 3 days - quicker than from within the UK) - UK supplier wanted £400 plus delivery

tell me the logic in that?


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Import Duty?
> VAT?
> Shipping?
> 
> ...


I work for a large company that has office in the US and the UK as well as the rest of the world. I have had to deal on a fairly regular basis with the the costs for all of this import and support etc.

Courier costs are negligible when you sent a large number over. I sent a fully populated half height 19" computer rack weighing a lot by air as it needed to be there in a hurry and that wasn't too bad. Sending an ISO crate of these via a boat will cost next to nothing per item.

VAT, well they have variable sales tax in the US so that isn't that big a deal and customs charges are not that much that they justify an effective doubling of price.

I have no problem with them making some money, however at $1 to £1 they are making an absolute fortune per item.

I think at $149 a fair UK price to allow for EU support, import costs and a decent profit margin would be £99.99 

Seriously though about £0.7 to $1 still gives them a great exchange rate compared to the real cost and would easily take into account the overheads. £99 is a sweet point IMHO.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> I work for a large company that has office in the US and the UK as well as the rest of the world. I have had to deal on a fairly regular basis with the the costs for all of this import and support etc.
> 
> Courier costs are negligible when you sent a large number over. I sent a fully populated half height 19" computer rack weighing a lot by air as it needed to be there in a hurry and that wasn't too bad. Sending an ISO crate of these via a boat will cost next to nothing per item.
> 
> ...


most elquently explained - far better than i could do!

its why we are known as 'rip off' Britain!!

also Europe and the US seem to have a different marketing strategy - they will sell on a quantity based mark up

ie sell 50 and make $200 - whereas in the uk its sell 4 for $200

hell

those of you who fish - i live about 15 miles from Trakker but can buy cheaper in Europe? (seconds excluded)


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

I’m sure everyone has to make a profit to stay in business but I’d agree that the price looks a little high to me.

If I look at an Apple 4Gb iPod nano it costs 149USD in their US online store and 99GBP in their UK online store (and people complain about that difference)

I shall stick with the rotary and watch for developments


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A 50% mark up is a match for Z stuff

Maybe it's the future!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Shipping?
> Import Duty?
> VAT?
> 
> ...


Just a thought, but as these are 240v machines made in the US for export to a UK market, surely Meguiars wont pay US tax on them?? A bit like US holiday makers can come to the UK on holiday, pick up a bottle of Whisky and they get a special tax free invoice to allow them to take it home without paying UK tax on it? So the only tax on the 240v UDM would effectively be tax free when it left the USA and Megs would just pay import duty & vat on arrival.
There's no 2 ways about it, those who buy the UK UDM are being shafted on price, BUT, Megs are a business, not a charity and they will charge what they can get away with and they know this will sell, so if we dont want to pay an inflated price, nobody is forcing us to buy one, just buy a rotary instead for similar money.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Just to point out as it stands today, the exchange rate for the $ to the £ is approximately £0.48 to $1


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Just to point out as it stands today, the exchange rate for the $ to the £ is approximately $0.48 to £1


Think you meant £0.48 to the $1.00 :lol:


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

would not be so bad if you got some pads with it. By the time you have brought them you are looking at over £200


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I'd have thought (hoped!) that with guys on here having good relationships with Megs, plus the retailers on the forum reading this thread, some of the feedback would have made it back to Megs UK!

Coupled with the exchange rate, I believe they should be enhancing the package (free pads?) as this is better for the brand than dropping the price!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Think you meant £0.48 to the $1.00 :lol:


 erm yeah


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

price sounds about right - but i guess we all have to remember - its just a power tool.....but price hiked up as aimed at detailers.


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

If that was true the US model wouldn't be $149.99


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Well i have ordered one of these hope it lives up to its expectations...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm giving up on this guys, it's just taken way too long. 

UDM ordered from autopia last night. 20% discount when signing up to the chat forum swung me.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Everyone on here is tighter than a nun's chuff :lol:

Looks like the Megs Detailing Seminar on the 24th is a good one to go too!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

AndyH said:


> Everyone on here is tighter than a nun's chuff :lol:
> 
> Looks like the Megs Detailing Seminar on the 24th is a good one to go too!


Tight, no... perhaps people just don't like being butt raped because we are in the good old UK.

People give apple flack for making a $149 product $99, so this being $149 and £149 is just taking the mickey. I would love to get a machine polisher, but at that price I'll either buy a second hand PC off ebay or stick to doing it by hand as I have for the last 10 years.


----------



## dom_berry (Mar 19, 2007)

Have a think about this guys, 

(I have used $2 as the exchange rate and included import duties, transfomer prices from screwfix.com)

Porter cable + transformer = £146.40 (no warranty)

UDM + transformer = £140.43 (no warranty)

Megs DA = £149.99 (this includes a 1 year warranty)

For the sake of £10 would you want to risk it? Also no transformer to carry about, and a years warranty.


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats not the point though is it. The point is we are paying yet again a 100% mark up from a different region.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

dom_berry said:


> Have a think about this guys,
> 
> (I have used $2 as the exchange rate and included import duties, transfomer prices from screwfix.com)
> 
> ...


i bought a UDM cheaper than you quote from a UK retailer and it had the UK 110v plug already fitted - warranty through them in the UK!!

also 110v imo is the safe way to go as water and electrics don't seem to agree - LOL! - there is a reason 110v is used in the 'trade'!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

nick the fish said:


> i bought a UDM cheaper than you quote from a UK retailer and it had the UK 110v plug already fitted - warranty through them in the UK!!
> 
> also 110v imo is the safe way to go as water and electrics don't seem to agree - LOL! - there is a reason 110v is used in the 'trade'!


I didn't think that you were supposed to be able to do that, alter the plug on a none CE approved power tool and then sell it as a business. This was always the reason that the Porter Cable were never officially sold in the UK. Large fines etc for the seller if anything goes wrong?

Porter Cable UK always said that the huge expense (their words, not mine) of putting their machine through the CE approval schemed wasn't worth it for the low volume of items sold in comparision to the high cost of CE approval.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> I didn't think that you were supposed to be able to do that, alter the plug on a none CE approved power tool and then sell it as a business. This was always the reason that the Porter Cable were never officially sold in the UK. Large fines etc for the seller if anything goes wrong?
> 
> Porter Cable UK always said that the huge expense (their words, not mine) of putting their machine through the CE approval schemed wasn't worth it for the low volume of items sold in comparision to the high cost of CE approval.


well whether its right or wrong it was sold by a UK retailer and the Sale of Goods Act (as ammended) still applies!

as for Porter Cable - they are Black and Decker!!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

nick the fish said:


> well whether its right or wrong it was sold by a UK retailer and the Sale of Goods Act (as ammended) still applies!
> 
> as for Porter Cable - they are Black and Decker!!!


Yep, I know


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ooh, this looks like just what I needed, an easy to get Machine. I think I'll await some reviews on here, and then pop over to cleanyourcar. 

Woowoo


----------



## big_h (Jun 6, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> well whether its right or wrong it was sold by a UK retailer and the Sale of Goods Act (as ammended) still applies!
> 
> as for Porter Cable - they are Black and Decker!!!


Didn't know that, should last a long time then!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Forget what it actually 'costs' to make it and get it here, its all about putting it at a price that people will actually pay. As already said, everyone knows what importing the PC/UDM costs incl the tranny etc, so they have chosen a price point that maximises total profit. Its not a huge market IMHO and i dont think anyone other than a real enthusiast is going to buy one, as how many people will even pay £5 for a decent bottle of shampoo, so they are calculating the max profit they can make and picing accordingly. 

I have done this for years in the consumer goods industry and I'm sure its no different at Megs....

I'd buy one in a heartbeat but already have my UDM and am very happy, so will stick with that until it goes whizzbang or I decide to step up to the rotary


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you know that the Megs polisher is made in the same factory as the UDM?  

It is the same design as the UDM V1 but with a few subtle changes.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Do you know that the Megs polisher is made in the same factory as the UDM?
> 
> It is the same design as the UDM V1 but with a few subtle changes.


as i've said before - you will be able to source it in the Far Est via one of the sites such as alibaba.com

unless you own the factory in say China and have your own workforce then your products/designs will be sold to anybody who comes along!

my friend spent many £k's developing a product and then started getting it made in China only to see it being offered to his competitors cheaper than he was paying!!

they really bring a new meaning to the term free market economy!!

if they ever get the chemical breakdown for ***** products??????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

I guess I should really put in this thread that we added the product to our site for anyone that wishes to pre order :thumb:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=234

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

evobaz said:


> Do you know that the Megs polisher is made in the same factory as the UDM?
> 
> It is the same design as the UDM V1 but with a few subtle changes.


And the UDM has been around a fair while before Autopia rebranded theirs... The Griots is basically the same machine as well.

We'll have our pre-order page up later today for the Meg's machine.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Our offer on this new machine can be viewed here...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/Meguiars-Dual-Action-Polishing-Machine.html

...two pads included, and 5% discount applies too at the checkout.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Blimey if they only have 500 coming in my money's on 90% being sold to DW members!!!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

At last it's coming...OK, so who's got the best deal? :lol:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Excellent...especially as the free delivery includes Northern Ireland :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Tbh I suspect Meguiars have simply done their sums, looked at what it would cost someone to buy a PC or whatever from the states along with a transformer etc. and set their price against that.

Someone in the know may correct me here, but I'm not convinced the costs of CE certification and shipping etc. are all that much when you can buy a Toaster for four quid at Tesco, especially when you'd assume (again could be wrong) that Meguiars have probably had it OEM'd by someone with a very large parts bin.

Not good value in my eyes, but the usual story, if you don't like the price buy something else.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

CEing isn't that expensive if you are set up to do it....

I agree not good value and talking to a mech eng at work all his kit is 110v as that is safer outside. He actually suggested getting the transformer plus 110v equipment was a better bet.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I just pre-ordered one of Megs polishers from CYC, it`s an early xmas present to myself.


----------



## JonoST2 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm getting one for christmas from the in laws :thumb:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent, good to see Megs are correct and as per usual we will just assume the position in `Bendover Britain`.


----------

